# Muslims allowed to pray on Venice streets!



## Colin (May 6, 2011)

Because there are no Mosques in Venice , The Government has allowed the Italian Muslims to pray in the streets.

- 

- 

- 

- 

- 

-  








So far 543 have already drowned!


----------



## syrenn (May 6, 2011)

LAMO!!

(wish it were true too!)


glad you're back Colin!


----------



## KSigMason (May 6, 2011)

LOL...nice.

I actually just got back from Venice a few weeks ago.  Beautiful city.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 7, 2011)

And If All Gore was right?


----------



## Mr. H. (May 7, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> And If All Gore was right?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xml9FwOaVnM]YouTube - Falja e Namazit - Praying underwater[/ame]


----------

